# 

## minidom

Witam wszystkich nazywam sie Wojtek i w 2016r wybudowałem dom 35m2 pod klucz za 35tys złotych, w tym roku będzie 68m2 i to bez pozwolenia na budowę  :smile:  tutaj mój projekt http://www.zbudujsamdom.pl/budowa-domu-krok-po-kroku/ dajcie znać w komentarzach o sugestiach albo zmianach

----------

